

Searching the bottom of the web - greglindahl
http://blog.blekko.com/2012/05/09/searching-the-bottom-of-the-web/

======
hello_asdf
Looks interesting, how does blekko index search results? I prefer how
millionshort lets you disable/enable specific sites for search. Although,
given how millionshort is designed specifically for removing results, it would
be more difficult to do that on blekko.

~~~
ChuckMcM
When you get results back on blekko, if you are logged in there is an option
in the drop down next to the results to say 'spam'. If you select it then the
site will be added to your personal spam list and won't show up in your
results.

Another technique is to create a slash tag, then add results you get to it
from sites you sometimes want to exclude (so for example if you are looking
for Hackernews article references but don't want to include hackernews urls in
the result) then you can do the search with -/yourtag and it will keep the
sites that are in 'yourtag' out of your results for that query.

Can be a very powerful tool for dealing with information white-out where some
high ranking site has a lot of hits.

~~~
hello_asdf
Wow, sounds like a very interesting search engine. I'll have to take a closer
look at it. Thanks for the tips.

------
SpaceDragon
Blekko has given me great results before, and I've found gems I haven't found
elsewhere, but I'm not 100 percent ninja with the slash syntax yet, which is
maybe a reason why I still use Google most of the time.

I'll bookmark this handy page and try to get in the habit of using it
regularly.

